# Obama Rally Draws 100,000 in Missouri



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2008)

Washington Wire - WSJ.com : Obama Rally Draws 100,000 in Missouri






> Barack Obama attracted 100,000 people at a Saturday rally here, his biggest crowd ever at a U.S. event.
> 
> The crowd assembled under the Gateway Arch on a sunny Saturday afternoon to hear Obama speak about taxes and slam the Republicans on economic issues.
> 
> Lt. Samuel Dotson of the St. Louis Police Department confirmed the number of attendees piled into the grassy lawn by the Mississippi River.





> For months Missouri polls put Obama as much as ten percentage points behind Republican John McCain. It was widely believed that McCain&#8217;s pick of Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin as his running mate would have won over the state&#8217;s conservatives and boosted his chances there. So far, that hasn&#8217;t happened.
> 
> A Rasmussen poll released on Friday shows Obama leading in Missouri 52% to 46% for McCain.



McCain can't even draw these type of crowds WITH Sawwah Palin.

Your turn to try and spin this into a negative Republicans.


----------



## Jon (Oct 18, 2008)

Of course he drew a huge crowd in St. Louis. Lots of blacks there.

Southern Missouri is all about McCain. I think the race for this state will be close, just like it was in both parties' primaries.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2008)

jsanders said:


> *Of course he drew a huge crowd in St. Louis. Lots of blacks there.*
> 
> Southern Missouri is all about McCain. I think the race for this state will be close, just like it was in both parties' primaries.



This isn't a McCain rally where most of the majority is one race.

But that's beside the point, racism much?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh and more pictures of the Crowd:

Photos: Holy Cow.Check Out This Crowd In St. Louis, MO - Democratic Underground


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you, America.

Thank you for getting it.


----------



## Annie (Oct 18, 2008)

So did he serves loaves and fishes?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> So did he serves loaves and fishes?



You do realize that the only ones who really seem to talk about Obama being a messiah is the Republicans?

"Contrary to what many of you have been told, I was not born in a manger"
-- Barack Obama


----------



## random3434 (Oct 18, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> So did he serves loaves and fishes?



No, but I heard Jimi Hendrix did an excellent cover of "_The Star Spangled Banner!"_


----------



## Paulie (Oct 18, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Oh and more pictures of the Crowd:
> 
> Photos: Holy Cow.Check Out This Crowd In St. Louis, MO - Democratic Underground



That's a lot of white people.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

i wonder how many of them dont even live in MO?


----------



## Silence (Oct 18, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> So did he serves loaves and fishes?



why do you cons make such disparaging remarks?  did you feel this way about kennedy?  he inspired people on basically the same level as Obama seems to, yet I doubt highly that anyone ever claimed that JFK or his supporters thought he was Jesus.  

I think what really frightens you is that Obama really DOES inspire people in a magnitude that this country hasn't seen in nearly 40 years.  and you're fear that this it's insurmountable.  

It's sad that you see it as something evil and wrong instead of wonderfully motivating.  Obama offers the hope and promise that we can come together as one nation.  He just might fullfill the promise made so long ago by JFK and MLK...a country united and standing strong together instead of divided by race, class and income.  

I suppose the cons don't truly want a united states of America.  They like their version of what America should be instead of the version that those who have given their life for it saw and fought for.  Freedom and equality for ALL men and women.



> i wonder how many of them dont even live in MO?



 so what?  they are driving from out of state just for the chance to hear Obama speak?  or is the Obama camp bringing them in?  and if they are doing that why not at every stop?  JHC DiveCon the bullshit some of you cons come up with the discredit the effect that Obama is having on his supporters is delusional and just plain stupid.  

I bet you wish McCain could inspire people like that.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i wonder how many of them dont even live in MO?



Why would that matter?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Why would that matter?


they made the claim that this was showing he could win MO
nothing more


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i wonder how many of them dont even live in MO?



 Best excuse you can come up with?

Besides, a bunch of people driving many miles out of state to come and see Obama speak? 

I guess you have a problem with people being inspired by Politicians. Because if it came down to that, McCain would lose in huge numbers.


----------



## PeterS (Oct 18, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> So did he serves loaves and fishes?



No, but Jesus did when he showed up. Quite a party. Too bad you missed it...


----------



## Silence (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> they made the claim that this was showing he could win MO
> nothing more



who made this claim DC?  got a link?  or is this more con rhetoric based on your own bullshit assumptions and fantasy world?


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2008)

He can win in Missouri.....and Virginia and Ohio and North Carolina and North Dakota and Colorado and Nevada and West Virginia and maybe even Florida.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> who made this claim DC?  got a link?  or is this more con rhetoric based on your own bullshit assumptions and fantasy world?


read the story at the link
i did

and you are one to talk about bullshit


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Best excuse you can come up with?
> 
> Besides, a bunch of people driving many miles out of state to come and see Obama speak?
> 
> I guess you have a problem with people being inspired by Politicians. Because if it came down to that, McCain would lose in huge numbers.


do you know where St Louis is?
and how many states are easily within driving distance


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2008)

PeterS said:


> No, but Jesus did when he showed up. Quite a party. Too bad you missed it...



Jesus is voting Obama 08.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> they made the claim that this was showing he could win MO
> nothing more



I don't doubt that a lot of them were from a neighbor state or two, but I think the main point is that he draws a ton of people, and I was personally interested in how many of them in those pictures were white.  

I agree with Silence.  I don't support Obama, his positions are just about opposite from mine, but I think it's pretty intriguing that he's generated this kind of enthusiasm.  My hope is that if he wins, it will be a wake up call for the republican establishment, to get their act together and put a REAL conservative in the spotlight.  McCain fucking SUCKS as far as I'm concerned.  He's become a pussy compared to what he once was.  I don't want him as my president, as a conservative voter.  He advocates some of worst socialism this country has ever seen, in all these recent bailouts.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 18, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> So did he serves loaves and fishes?



Sucks that the party you vote for puts up dolts, grumpy old men, far right religious loons like Dumbya, McBush, Pallin, Dole, and Dan Quayle, huh?

Silence is right.  The only ones talking about that messiah idiocy, are angry and bitter Bush/McCain voters.  No one else is.  Did you forget that Obama was widely contested and even disliked by a large part of the Democratic party just a few months ago?  That nearly 50% of democratic voters desparately wanted Hillary Clinton?   The Obama walks on water metaphor is not only false, it says more about you than it does about Obama or democrats. 

Don't you think your party should do a little better than nominating the likes of Dumbya/Palin/McCain/Dole/Quayle/PoppyBush?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> do you know where St Louis is?
> and how many states are easily within driving distance



Yes, I know where St Louis is.

Well gee, with the economy and price of gas I guess it's nothing to just drive from one state to another for a good part of the day to see a politican speak?

I don't see such people doing this to see the Crypt Keeper err excuse me John McCain speak.


----------



## Silence (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> read the story at the link
> i did
> 
> and you are one to talk about bullshit



you actually take what that site says and apply it to the Obama campaign?    good god you are stupid.... 

I think every pundit I've heard has said MO will be difficult for Obama to win, even with a crowd of 100K people.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 18, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Don't you think your party should do a little better than nominating the likes of Dumbya/Palin/McCain/Dole/Quayle/PoppyBush?



I do.  

I'm still registered Republican, but I don't vote for candidates like McCain.  The only reason I'm still registered Rep is so I can vote for conservatives in primaries.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> you actually take what that site says and apply it to the Obama campaign?    good god you are stupid....
> 
> I think every pundit I've heard has said MO will be difficult for Obama to win, even with a crowd of 100K people.


i read the link, made a comment based on that story at the link, and you call ME stupid?


----------



## Silence (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i read the link, made a comment based on that story at the link, and you call ME stupid?



well you are stupid if you came away with them saying this proved that Obama could win MO.



> To be sure, *big crowds dont always signal a big turnout on Election Day*. But Obamas ability to draw his largest audience yet in a typically red state that just weeks ago looked out of reach, could signal a changing electoral map. [/qoute]
> 
> this is just another example of a con seeing and reading what they want to read.  To me the comment was regarding the entire electoral map, not just Missouri.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> well you are stupid if you came away with them saying this proved that Obama could win MO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn, you really are fucking ignorant


----------



## Annie (Oct 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> why do you cons make such disparaging remarks?  did you feel this way about kennedy?  he inspired people on basically the same level as Obama seems to, yet I doubt highly that anyone ever claimed that JFK or his supporters thought he was Jesus.
> 
> I think what really frightens you is that Obama really DOES inspire people in a magnitude that this country hasn't seen in nearly 40 years.  and you're fear that this it's insurmountable.
> 
> ...



"You cons" puts lies to the 'a country strong and united'. lol. Sorry, the hypocrisy spread by many on the left is just falling flat.


----------



## Silence (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> oh damn, you really are fucking ignorant



yep...I'm a moron... I read something and took a different meaning than you did...that automatically makes me a moron.  

perhaps you're just looking for something to bitch about?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> yep...I'm a moron... I read something and took a different meaning than you did...that automatically makes me a moron.
> 
> perhaps you're just looking for something to bitch about?


you are the one doing the bitching


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## DavidS (Oct 18, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Washington Wire - WSJ.com : Obama Rally Draws 100,000 in Missouri
> 
> View attachment 6114
> 
> ...



Oh my god. That's.... INCREDIBLE. In Missouri no less. Jesus. 

In really liberal areas like MA and NYC, VT and LA, I could see that, but in Missouri?????????


----------



## DavidS (Oct 18, 2008)

Chris said:


> He can win in Missouri.....and Virginia and Ohio and North Carolina and North Dakota and Colorado and Nevada and West Virginia and maybe even Florida.



Chris, I would love it if he won North Carolina and North Dakotah. It isn't going to happen, though. It'll be a tight race in MO, OH and FL. If Obama can win just one of those states, it's over.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> oh damn, you really are fucking ignorant



You forgot to bold the good part for Obama, about how this could be a sign of a changing map in his favor.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Oh my god. That's.... INCREDIBLE. In Missouri no less. Jesus.
> 
> In really liberal areas like MA and NYC, VT and LA, I could see that, but in Missouri?????????


you are shocked that there might be 100,000 democrats in MO?
really?

but i'm not believing all of that 100k are actually residents of MO


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 18, 2008)

"... a light will shine through that window, a beam of light will come down upon you, you will experience an epiphany ... and you will suddenly realize that you must go to the polls and vote for Obama" - Barack Obama Lebanon, New Hampshire.
January 7, 2008.

"Many even see in Obama a messiah-like figure, a great soul, and some affectionately call him Mahatma Obama."

-- Dinesh Sharma

"We just like to say his name. We are considering taking it as a mantra."

-- Chicago] Sun-Times

"A Lightworker -- An Attuned Being with Powerful Luminosity and High-Vibration Integrity who will actually help usher in a New Way of Being"

-- Mark Morford

"Does it not feel as if some special hand is guiding Obama on his journey, I mean, as he has said, the utter improbability of it all?"

-- Daily Kos

"He communicates God-like energy..."

-- Steve Davis (Charleston, SC)

"Not just an ordinary human being but indeed an Advanced Soul"

-- Commentator @ Chicago Sun Times

"I'll do whatever he says to do. I'll collect paper cups off the ground to make his pathway clear."

-- Halle Berry


Is Barack Obama the Messiah?


----------



## Caligirl (Oct 18, 2008)

Those sayings - They are a Bit Loony.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> "... a light will shine through that window, a beam of light will come down upon you, you will experience an epiphany ... and you will suddenly realize that you must go to the polls and vote for Obama" - Barack Obama Lebanon, New Hampshire.
> January 7, 2008.
> 
> "Many even see in Obama a messiah-like figure, a great soul, and some affectionately call him Mahatma Obama."
> ...



So you got a couple quotes and a highly biased website. Anything else? Perhaps going to point me to the John McCain website next and say that's not in anyway unfair or unbalanced?


----------



## DavidS (Oct 18, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> I don't doubt that a lot of them were from a neighbor state or two, but I think the main point is that he draws a ton of people, and I was personally interested in how many of them in those pictures were white.
> 
> I agree with Silence.  I don't support Obama, his positions are just about opposite from mine, but I think it's pretty intriguing that he's generated this kind of enthusiasm.  My hope is that if he wins, it will be a wake up call for the republican establishment, to get their act together and put a REAL conservative in the spotlight.  McCain fucking SUCKS as far as I'm concerned.  He's become a pussy compared to what he once was.  I don't want him as my president, as a conservative voter.  He advocates some of worst socialism this country has ever seen, in all these recent bailouts.



Paul, I've seen you post on here for a while now. I have to say that I find you to be on the more intelligent guys on here and I would love to go one on one with you about our differences of philosophy in how this wonderful country should be run.

I must concede though, as someone who's voted Republican all of his life, I don't share your enthusiasm for the Republicans putting forth a "true" conservative. I think the world is moving farther to the left, socially, and that religion and morals are things that people hold privately and practice in their private lives. The entire idea behind being a Republican, which stems from the Democratic-Republicans, which stems from the Jeffersonian philosophy of a limited central government seems to contradcit a federal officer imposing his laws on all of the states. The 1950s were a wonderful time to be an American, but so are these days. Do you not think that it is time to choose someone who is morally and socially more in line with today's society in contrast to someone like Sarah Palin who is the bread and butter conservatives find to be a "true conservative?" Is it not time to move on from the middle of the 20th century values and ideals, and move into the 21st century? 

I look forward to your response.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you are shocked that there might be 100,000 democrats in MO?
> really?



No, not shocked that there are 100,000 left-leaning people in MO. I'm shocked that so many of them would come to an event like this to listen to a speech from Obama when they can listen to him on TV. It says that there are a lot of passionate people out there that are very excited about Obama.



> but i'm not believing all of that 100k are actually residents of MO



Oh, I highly doubt it. I'm sure there are a lot of people there from MO, IL IN, and OH. Three of four of those states are swing states and if Obama wins just one, he's our new president. The thing is that it'll be a big story tonight on the 6 o'clock news in MO, IL, IN and OH. Definitely very helpful for Obama to win over the undecided independents. This is the largest US-based crowd for Obama. Absolutely amazing. It also completely counters the conservative argument that the Obama campaign is in dissaray. It must take a hell of a lot of organization to get a crowd that big.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

DavidS said:


> No, not shocked that there are 100,000 left-leaning people in MO. I'm shocked that so many of them would come to an event like this to listen to a speech from Obama when they can listen to him on TV. It says that there are a lot of passionate people out there that are very excited about Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I highly doubt it. I'm sure there are a lot of people there from MO, IL IN, and OH. Three of four of those states are swing states and if Obama wins just one, he's our new president. The thing is that it'll be a big story tonight on the 6 o'clock news in MO, IL, IN and OH. Definitely very helpful for Obama to win over the undecided independents. This is the largest US-based crowd for Obama. Absolutely amazing. It also completely counters the conservative argument that the Obama campaign is in dissaray. It must take a hell of a lot of organization to get a crowd that big.


yeah, it is impressive, if those numbers are accurate


remember the "million man march"


----------



## Modbert (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, it is impressive, if those numbers are accurate
> 
> 
> remember the "million man march"



Dumbass, did you even read the link?



> Lt. Samuel Dotson of the St. Louis Police Department confirmed the number of attendees piled into the grassy lawn by the Mississippi River.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, it is impressive, if those numbers are accurate
> 
> 
> remember the "million man march"



Oh, yeah I agree with you completely. From the looks of it, I don't think those numbers are accurate.

I would project the crowd to be around 125 - 150,000.

Sorry, Dive. You're cool, man, but people really love Obama. The fact that this is going to make news everywhere on every single major 24 hour cable news channel and the top headline for all of the major networks... it's going to be great for Obama. 

You should check out FiveThirtyEight.com: Electoral Projections Done Right.


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Modbert said:


> So you got a couple quotes and a highly biased website. Anything else? Perhaps going to point me to the John McCain website next and say that's not in anyway unfair or unbalanced?



A couple means two.  There are hundreds of quotes on the website.  It's scary how many Obama supporters describe Obama.  I keep waiting for the Obamabots to break out the Kool-aid and have a mass suicide.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 18, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> A couple means two.  There are hundreds of quotes on the website.  It's scary how many Obama supporters describe Obama.  I keep waiting for the Obamabots to break out the Kool-aid and have a mass suicide.



Obama is actually Swahili for savior.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 18, 2008)

Listen, two time Bush voters.  It sucks that your candidate doesn't inspire you.  I remember the days when you worshipped George Dumbya Bush.  

Your party gives you crap choices.  Like Dumbya, Cheney, Dole, McCain, Quayle, and Poppy Bush.  Oh well.   Maybe you should ask yourself if there's something wrong with a party that consistently puts up such lame ass and incompetent choices.  

We know the only reason you even bother to vote anymore, is simply out of spite.  To vote against Democrats.  

Some of us still get inspired by candidates.  I think Bill Clinton, Al Gore, Joe Biden and Barack Obama are candidates a lot of people can get psyched about.   Even inspired.   

If you must base your votes on bitterness and spite, go for it.  You belong to the party of angry white people, and its expected.    Just don't harsh other people's buzz, man!


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Dumbass, did you even read the link?


yes, dumbass, i read the link
i guess you dont understand the "million man march" comment


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Oh, yeah I agree with you completely. From the looks of it, I don't think those numbers are accurate.
> 
> I would project the crowd to be around 125 - 150,000.
> 
> ...


crowd estimates are not very accurate


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Listen, two time Bush voters.  It sucks that your candidate doesn't inspire you.  I remember the days when you worshipped George Dumbya Bush.
> 
> Your party gives you crap choices.  Like Dumbya, Cheney, Dole, McCain, Quayle, and Poppy Bush.  Oh well.   Maybe you should ask yourself if there's something wrong with a party that consistently puts up such lame ass and incompetent choices.
> 
> ...


wow, so many strawmen


----------



## Paulie (Oct 18, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Paul, I've seen you post on here for a while now. I have to say that I find you to be on the more intelligent guys on here and I would love to go one on one with you about our differences of philosophy in how this wonderful country should be run.
> 
> I must concede though, as someone who's voted Republican all of his life, I don't share your enthusiasm for the Republicans putting forth a "true" conservative. I think the world is moving farther to the left, socially, and that religion and morals are things that people hold privately and practice in their private lives. The entire idea behind being a Republican, which stems from the Democratic-Republicans, which stems from the Jeffersonian philosophy of a limited central government seems to contradcit a federal officer imposing his laws on all of the states. The 1950s were a wonderful time to be an American, but so are these days. Do you not think that it is time to choose someone who is morally and socially more in line with today's society in contrast to someone like Sarah Palin who is the bread and butter conservatives find to be a "true conservative?" Is it not time to move on from the middle of the 20th century values and ideals, and move into the 21st century?
> 
> I look forward to your response.



The thing is, I don't believe that Palin is a real conservative.  I don't trust her and I don't trust McCain.  I know damn right well that her and McCain will ultimately end up being just as socialist as Bush has been.  You don't get to the top by being clean and real.  McCain has already proven it.

And no, I don't believe we should just move left with the world.  That's ridiculous.  I find it to be strange that a registered republican would actually feel that way.  The Republican party was where you turned to for conservatism, why would you want to give up and move left?  Moving to the left socially is bankrupting this country, whether you see that or not.  Regardless, the signs are there and the proof is in the last 50 years.  

I agree with the left on a lot of foreign policy, but not on domestic policy.  I consider myself a libertarian leaning conservative.  Small government, fiscal conservatism, and let me live my life and make my own decisions, so long as they are not at the expense of others.  Leftist policy certainly does NOT allow for that.  It's the opposite, and I will not support it because I don't agree with it.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> The thing is, I don't believe that Palin is a real conservative.  I don't trust her and I don't trust McCain.  I know damn right well that her and McCain will ultimately end up being just as socialist as Bush has been.  You don't get to the top by being clean and real.  McCain has already proven it.
> 
> And no, I don't believe we should just move left with the world.  That's ridiculous.  I find it to be strange that a registered republican would actually feel that way.  The Republican party was where you turned to for conservatism, why would you want to give up and move left?  Moving to the left socially is bankrupting this country, whether you see that or not.  Regardless, the signs are there and the proof is in the last 50 years.
> 
> I agree with the left on a lot of foreign policy, but not on domestic policy.  I consider myself a libertarian leaning conservative.  Small government, fiscal conservatism, and let me live my life and make my own decisions, so long as they are not at the expense of others.  Leftist policy certainly does NOT allow for that.  It's the opposite, and I will not support it because I don't agree with it.


i agree that McCain is not all that conservative
its too bad that we didnt nominate a real conservative, but we had a clown(Ron Paul) attempting to get the monination and he diverted attention away from the other conservatives in the race


----------



## Paulie (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i agree that McCain is not all that conservative
> its too bad that we didnt nominate a real conservative, but we had a clown(Ron Paul) attempting to get the monination and he diverted attention away from the other conservatives in the race



You're too late around this place if you're looking for an argument about Paul.  The party fucked up, and they probably deserve to lose.  Maybe it'll do it some good in the long run.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> You're too late around this place if you're looking for an argument about Paul.  The party fucked up, and they probably deserve to lose.  Maybe it'll do it some good in the long run.


yeah, we didnt get as conservative as we would have liked
but McCain is STILL far more conservative than Obama would ever be


----------



## Silence (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, we didnt get as conservative as we would have liked
> but McCain is STILL far more conservative than Obama would ever be



what is so great about being conservative?  Bush is probably the most conservative president you've had in 40 years and under him the government spending increased more than any other president in recent history.  He's driven our economy into the crapper, he's striped away basically constitutional rights and he's gotten us into a situation where the world seriously dislikes us and/or doesn't trust us anymore.  

YAY for the conservative movement


----------



## Annie (Oct 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> what is so great about being conservative?  Bush is probably the most conservative president you've had in 40 years and under him the government spending increased more than any other president in recent history.  He's driven our economy into the crapper, he's striped away basically constitutional rights and he's gotten us into a situation where the world seriously dislikes us and/or doesn't trust us anymore.
> 
> YAY for the conservative movement



Huh? Bush is conservative, as Clinton was. Not happening. No conservative would attempt to wage two wars, expand foreign aid, and increase domestic spending.


----------



## CactusCarlos (Oct 18, 2008)

Modbert said:


> You do realize that the only ones who really seem to talk about Obama being a messiah is the Republicans?



Yeah, Louis Farrakhan is a huge republican! 

[youtube]pB-_qUHe3HU[/youtube]

Here's another Bush-wannabe

Rep. Cohen Compares Obama to Jesus


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> what is so great about being conservative?  Bush is probably the most conservative president you've had in 40 years and under him the government spending increased more than any other president in recent history.  He's driven our economy into the crapper, he's striped away basically constitutional rights and he's gotten us into a situation where the world seriously dislikes us and/or doesn't trust us anymore.
> 
> YAY for the conservative movement


Bush isnt and never has been a conservative
you believe so because you are a moron


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Huh? Bush is conservative, as Clinton was. Not happening. No conservative would attempt to wage two wars, expand foreign aid, and increase domestic spending.


that moron doewsnt know what a conservative is to begin with


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 18, 2008)

Very impressive. Enough said.


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Very impressive. Enough said.



Where is the real Paperboy and what have you done with his body?


----------



## PeterS (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> crowd estimates are not very accurate



Hey, if you can count on your fingers McCain crowd estimates are spot on...


----------



## del (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yes, dumbass, i read the link
> i guess you dont understand the "million man march" comment



before his time.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 18, 2008)

Missouri is going to be a nail biter, if the Jim Talent/Claire McCaskill senate race from 2006 is any indication.  When I went to bed at 2 am Talent was slightly ahead.  By 8 am McCaskill was our Senator.


----------



## PeterS (Oct 18, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Missouri is going to be a nail biter, if the Jim Talent/Claire McCaskill senate race from 2006 is any indication.  When I went to bed at 2 am Talent was slightly ahead.  By 8 am McCaskill was our Senator.



So there is hope eh!


----------



## Silence (Oct 18, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Huh? Bush is conservative, as Clinton was. Not happening. No conservative would attempt to wage two wars, expand foreign aid, and increase domestic spending.



so you're saying he lied when he ran as a "compassionate conservative"?  

Please define conservative for me cuz I think I'm confused.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> Bush isnt and never has been a conservative
> you believe so because you are a moron



Its called a Neocon, which is part of the conservative movement.

You can't pretend your ugly ducklings don't exist by saying "hes not one of us anymore!".


----------



## Missourian (Oct 18, 2008)

PeterS said:


> So there is hope eh!




My prediction is Missouri goes to Obama.


----------



## Annie (Oct 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> so you're saying he lied when he ran as a "compassionate conservative"?
> 
> Please define conservative for me cuz I think I'm confused.



Other than the war, what part do you disagree with?  He spent more on AIDS and aid to Africa than every before. He has given more aid to South America. He's for open borders. The thinking behind NCLB was all about the lowest socioeconomic groups, in fact the parameters have hurt both property values and school rankings in wealthier areas.


----------



## Silence (Oct 18, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Other than the war, what part do you disagree with?  He spent more on AIDS and aid to Africa than every before. He has given more aid to South America. He's for open borders. The thinking behind NCLB was all about the lowest socioeconomic groups, in fact the parameters have hurt both property values and school rankings in wealthier areas.



so you're saying the Bush is a liberal hiding in the Republican party and ya'll helped elect him twice?  smart move 

will there be a revisionist history in years to come claiming that Bush was a Democrat?   

I still need your definition of a conservative though.  Especially since I've been told I am one and I strongly doubt it


----------



## Annie (Oct 18, 2008)

Silence said:


> so you're saying the Bush is a liberal hiding in the Republican party and ya'll helped elect him twice?  smart move
> 
> will there be a revisionist history in years to come claiming that Bush was a Democrat?
> 
> I still need your definition of a conservative though.  Especially since I've been told I am one and I strongly doubt it



I don't really care about the labels. I've voted for Jimmy Carter and once for Clinton. I've voted for both Democrats and Republicans and even a Libertarian locally. 

I think Bush has been a liberal in most facets of the spectrum. He is a war hawk, though without 9/11, it wouldn't have been the case. Those who hate him now, would still hate him. I'm unsure if it's because of the lemming effect from 2000 elections or just the (R). 

I think McCain is a step better or worse than Bush, but both are more 'conservative' than what Obama has in mind. If the 'dream' is realized, I doubt those not committed to socialism are going to be happy. I might be wrong, but my guess is even the majority of Democrats don't realize what they are buying.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 18, 2008)

Chris said:


> Where is the real Paperboy and what have you done with his body?



I don't mind giving the man his due. I've posted positive things about Obama before. I just don't agree with many of his policies and I think he has been less then forthcoming in many ways. But no one can say he hasn't inspired many people but then again so did... oh, never mind.


----------



## Caligirl (Oct 18, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> If the 'dream' is realized, I doubt those not committed to socialism are going to be happy. I might be wrong, but my guess is even the majority of Democrats don't realize what they are buying.



Then the congress will have enough votes to block it (all repubs plus some substantial number of dems). 

None of it will be irreversible in any event. I thought all of Bush's stuff was the end of the world, and can say I WAS WRONG and we survived and a lot of the worst fears (1) never happened and (2) if they did can be reversed.

Same is true for an obama administration, for anyone who is honestly afraid of some bogeyman named socialism, which I doubt would happen as Obama uses Clintons economic policies (and advisors) as a template.


----------



## Annie (Oct 18, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> Then the congress will have enough votes to block it (all repubs plus some substantial number of dems).
> 
> None of it will be irreversible in any event. I thought all of Bush's stuff was the end of the world, and can say I WAS WRONG and we survived and a lot of the worst fears (1) never happened and (2) if they did can be reversed.
> 
> Same is true for an obama administration, for anyone who is honestly afraid of some bogeyman named socialism, which I doubt would happen as Obama uses Clintons economic policies (and advisors) as a template.



It will be over before we know it, right or left, if Pelosi and pollers are correct. Bend over and take it, get off if you can. Probably the best you'll feel in many years.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> Then the congress will have enough votes to block it (all repubs plus some substantial number of dems).
> 
> None of it will be irreversible in any event. I thought all of Bush's stuff was the end of the world, and can say I WAS WRONG and we survived and a lot of the worst fears (1) never happened and (2) if they did can be reversed.
> 
> Same is true for an obama administration, for anyone who is honestly afraid of some bogeyman named socialism, which I doubt would happen as Obama uses Clintons economic policies (and advisors) as a template.


which is what i have known for some time, i dont fear an Obama administration any more than i feared the Carter administration
and with Obama, it will be Carter 2.0
we will survive it, and more than likely, will come out the better for it
i'd rather not have to, but if McCain doesnt win it is not the end of the world


----------



## Annie (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> which is what i have known for some time, i dont fear an Obama administration any more than i feared the Carter administration
> and with Obama, it will be Carter 2.0
> we will survive it, and more than likely, will come out the better for it
> i'd rather not have to, but if McCain doesnt win it is not the end of the world



Certainly not the end of the world or the US, but I think you are being optimistic regarding the outcome. There is no doubt in my mind that if things go the way they look, substantive change is coming.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Certainly not the end of the world or the US, but I think you are being optimistic regarding the outcome. There is no doubt in my mind that if things go the way they look, substantive change is coming.


if you look in the data of most of these polls(the ones that actually let you) you will see they are all over sampoling democrats
of course most of the libs will claim they are adjusting for that, but you can not fix faultly data to not be faulty


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> if you look in the data of most of these polls(the ones that actually let you) you will see they are all over sampoling democrats
> of course most of the libs will claim they are adjusting for that, but you can not fix faultly data to not be faulty



If look at most of your posts, they don't contain capitalization or punctuation.


----------



## Annie (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> if you look in the data of most of these polls(the ones that actually let you) you will see they are all over sampoling democrats
> of course most of the libs will claim they are adjusting for that, but you can not fix faultly data to not be faulty



I don't really care about polls, Nov 4 will do it. On the other hand, inevitable does become likely.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> If look at most of your posts, they don't contain capitalization or punctuation.


who cares


----------



## DavidS (Oct 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> If look at most of your posts, they don't contain capitalization or punctuation.



How old are you again?


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2008)

DavidS said:


> How old are you again?



older than you my friend it is nice to have capitalization and punctuation because it allows you to know where a sentence ends instead of sentences running together but then most of Narcosis of the Deeps posts are only one or two sentence insults with no real thought behind them at all so i guess it doesnt really matter that much dont you think


----------



## DavidS (Oct 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> older than you my friend it is nice to have capitalization and punctuation because it allows you to know where a sentence ends instead of sentences running together but then most of Narcosis of the Deeps posts are only one or two sentence insults with no real thought behind them at all so i guess it doesnt really matter that much dont you think



If you are truly older than I am, then your level of intellect would make Sarah Palin look like Albert Einstein. You have not brought forth one reasonable argument with facts, statistics and logic; three things you need in an argument. 

If I were to say "Paperboy, you're an asshole." He would need proof of his assholedness. So I would dig up posts and show them as examples, or as facts. I would then show how people react to him negatively. Lastly, I would use logic to back up the first two.

Your arguments are one-two sentences long and don't contain any information that is thought-provoking, interesting or relevant. Lastly, you come off as sounding 15.

No offense, kid, I know your intentions are good, but if you want to hang with the big dogs, you gotta bring a big dog sized sack.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2008)

DavidS said:


> If you are truly older than I am, then your level of intellect would make Sarah Palin look like Albert Einstein. You have not brought forth one reasonable argument with facts, statistics and logic; three things you need in an argument.
> 
> If I were to say "Paperboy, you're an asshole." He would need proof of his assholedness. So I would dig up posts and show them as examples, or as facts. I would then show how people react to him negatively. Lastly, I would use logic to back up the first two.
> 
> ...



You sure are touchy when people disagree with you. 

As I said to you before, chill out, it's only a message board.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> older than you my friend it is nice to have capitalization and punctuation because it allows you to know where a sentence ends instead of sentences running together but then most of Narcosis of the Deeps posts are only one or two sentence insults with no real thought behind them at all so i guess it doesnt really matter that much dont you think



Chris I have to agree with DavidS, your posts are nothing more than spam.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Chris I have to agree with DavidS, your posts are nothing more than spam.


and thats giving them much more credit than they deserve


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i wonder how many of them dont even live in MO?



i love the spin...go for some trivial excuse  rather than simply allowing that a great many people will show up for an event depending on how well it is promoted.  Many will go simply to see the man they think will be the next president.  I think obama supporters need to realize , it is not a done deal.  A lot of things can happen in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> i love the spin...go for some trivial excuse  rather than simply allowing that a great many people will show up for an event depending on how well it is promoted.  Many will go simply to see the man they think will be the next president.  I think obama supporters need to realize , it is not a done deal.  A lot of things can happen in the next 2 weeks.


no, no spin
do you know that St Louis is right on the border with IL?
and KY isnt too far either
i have no doubt a lot of those people were from those states as well


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> no, no spin
> do you know that St Louis is right on the border with IL?
> and KY isnt too far either
> i have no doubt a lot of those people were from those states as well



why in the world does it matter which states they are from?  that is the attitude i do not understand.  I am sure many of them arent registered voters too....no matter to the story.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> why in the world does it matter which states they are from? that is the attitude i do not understand. I am sure many of them arent registered voters too....no matter to the story.


did you not read the comments in this thread before my post?
you couldnt have or it would have been clear that inwas responding to those who were saying that this puts MO more into play because a couple hundred thousand show up in St Louis
my point to them was that because of the location you cant be sure that even half of those people were MO residents



sheeeesh
i had even stated the crowd was impressive
cvan you get off your fucking partisan bullshit for just a few minutes and use your brain to THINK before you post stupidity?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 19, 2008)

my paristan bs...well there is the kettle calling the pot black.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 19, 2008)

why are you so insecure in youself that you must resort to name calling all the time?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> why are you so insecure in youself that you must resort to name calling all the time?


are you so screwed up that you cant take it when someone doesnt agree with you?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> are you so screwed up that you cant take it when someone doesnt agree with you?




I have no problems with someone who disagrees with me...when they have valid points to their agurement. you however just take to name calling..that is no disagreement that is just  your ignorance.


----------



## Silence (Oct 19, 2008)

when did liberals stop being pussies and start being war hawks?  

I'm still waiting for the definition of a conservative... can't anyone given one?


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

Silence said:


> when did liberals stop being pussies and start being war hawks?
> 
> I'm still waiting for the definition of a conservative... can't anyone given one?



viet nam.

barry goldwater.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 19, 2008)

Silence said:


> so you're saying he lied when he ran as a "compassionate conservative"?
> 
> Please define conservative for me cuz I think I'm confused.



He ran as a non-interventionist, no nation building, small government, fiscal and social conservative.

The only part of that platform he stayed true to was the social part, because that's the EASY one.

He never was a conservative, he just played one on TV.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 19, 2008)

A conservative, for me, is someone who believes in balanced budgets, low spending and low taxes, as little government intrusion into your personal life as possible, someone who believes that parenting is paramount to raising a good kid and successful person, and would never pass on the responsibility to someone else.  Someone who does not believe that everyone should be entitled to the fruits of everyone else's labor.  Someone who believes in the power of the TRUE free market, one that is not controlled and manipulated by government.  We have never seen one in OUR lifetime.  Someone who does not think that "general welfare of the US" means it's ok to give as much taxpayer money as they want, to anything that may be construed as "necessary".  Someone who believes that business risks are just that, RISKS, and that a business should not be allowed a lifeline simply because they failed.  Failing is a part of life.  It is a part of the decisions that you make.

I could go on, and I will if you would like.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 19, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> A conservative, for me, is someone who believes in balanced budgets, low spending and low taxes, as little government intrusion into your personal life as possible, someone who believes that parenting is paramount to raising a good kid and successful person, and would never pass on the responsibility to someone else.  Someone who does not believe that everyone should be entitled to the fruits of everyone else's labor.  Someone who believes in the power of the TRUE free market, one that is not controlled and manipulated by government.  We have never seen one in OUR lifetime.  Someone who does not think that "general welfare of the US" means it's ok to give as much taxpayer money as they want, to anything that may be construed as "necessary".  Someone who believes that business risks are just that, RISKS, and that a business should not be allowed a lifeline simply because they failed.  Failing is a part of life.  It is a part of the decisions that you make.
> 
> I could go on, and I will if you would like.



how is that working for ya?  with the greatest bailout in history being under a republican administration that claimed to be conservative.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

Silence said:


> when did liberals stop being pussies and start being war hawks?
> 
> *I'm still waiting for the definition of a conservative... can't anyone given one?*



The republican congress voted with bush 90% of the time.  So, I"m having a hard time understanding how republicans can distance themselves from Bush and claim he wasn't one of them.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> why are you so insecure in youself that you must resort to name calling all the time?



Don't mind Dive Strolling, he is a very angry person in general.

He also figures name calling will make his points look oh so better. (Problem is, they don't.)


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Dumbass, did you even read the link?




Looks like he ain't the only one


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Looks like he ain't the only one



How so? I read the link? Or do you mean someone else?


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> *He also figures name calling *will make his points look oh so better. (Problem is, they don't.)



Pot, meet kettle.​


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Pot, meet kettle.​



I call him DiveCon by his name, except when he just makes truly ignorant posts. Then I call him things like dumbass or fool.

Though I haven't used republican as an insult.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Then I call him things like dumbass or fool.





Pot, meet kettle


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Pot, meet kettle



Actually I'd be the kettle if I did it constantly without being provoked. Though I wonder if you include about half the board under Pot or kettle for all of a sudden thinking my age makes my opinions worthless?

And I say about half because only most Republicans feel that way about me on here.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Actually I'd be the kettle if I did it constantly without being provoked. Though I wonder if you include about half the board under Pot or kettle for all of a sudden thinking my age makes my opinions worthless?
> 
> And I say about half because only most Republicans feel that way about me on here.




They just razz you because you don't have much life experience on which to base you opinions.  Had I been you, I would have never revealed my young age on a message board.  But, alas, with age comes wisdom.  




> "When I was a boy of fourteen, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But, when I got to be twenty-one, I was astonished at how much he had learned in seven years."
> -Mark Twain​


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> They just razz you because you don't have much life experience on which to base you opinions.  Had I been you, I would have never revealed my young age on a message board.  But, alas, with age comes wisdom.



Problem is that quote doesn't apply to me as I'm not 14. 

Though I get the point your trying to get across. 

You would of never revealed your age on a message board, however I guess I just have too many guts for my own good.


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Silence said:


> when did liberals stop being pussies and start being war hawks?
> 
> I'm still waiting for the definition of a conservative... can't anyone given one?



Conservatives want small government and a strong military.  They define abortion as murder and support the death penalty.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> They just razz you because you don't have much life experience on which to base you opinions.  Had I been you, I would have never revealed my young age on a message board.  But, alas, with age comes wisdom.



People who judge others based on things like this only show their own ignorance.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 19, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> how is that working for ya?  with the greatest bailout in history being under a republican administration that claimed to be conservative.



I don't claim the republican party anyway.  I only use the party now to vote for conservatives I LIKE, in primaries.

I never liked Bush, never liked the admin, and never ONCE had the illusion he was a conservative.  The man's proven himself to be one of the biggest socialists this country has ever witnessed sitting at the resolute desk.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Problem is that quote doesn't apply to me as I'm not 14.
> 
> Though I get the point your trying to get across.
> 
> You would of never revealed your age on a message board, however I guess I just have too many guts for my own good.




Don't let anyone who voted for George Dumbya Bush not just once, but twice, tell you they have better judgement than you about who makes a good leader.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> People who judge others based on things like this only show their own ignorance.




So then why does the constitution require a person to be 35 years old to run for president?


Guess the framers of the Constitution were ignorant...might as well throw the whole thing out.  Larkinn,  the adjudicator of what is ingoranant, and with so much personal experience - who in their right mind could doubt her, has spoken.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> So then why does the constitution require a person to be 35 years old to run for president?
> 
> Guess the framers of the Constitution were ignorant...might as well throw the whole thing out.  Larkinn,  the adjuticator of what is ingoranant, with so much personal experience - who in their right mind could doubt her - has spoken.



Oh, yes.   Lets listen to the framers when it comes to judging peoples competence.   So Blacks are 3/5ths of a person, are slaves, and women can't vote?   Fabulous standards to live by.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Oh, yes.   Lets listen to the framers when it comes to judging peoples competence.   So Blacks are 3/5ths of a person, are slaves, and women can't vote?   Fabulous standards to live by.





Deflection.  As usual.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Deflection.  As usual.



Not at all.   Tell me, Missourian, if I said blacks are whole people and anyone who thought otherwise was ignorant, would you quote the framers?   No?   Maybe, just maybe *gasp*, they were men, not gods, and they had very ignorant views about a lot of things?   I know.   It is SUCH heresy to say that blacks are full people and shouldn't be slaves.   

The framers made a good government.   But their views on equality and judgment of people was idiotic as all fuck.   Respect what they did, but don't excuse their failures or think such idiocies as "anything the framers did was ideal".


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

God Bless America!  We have finally "seen the light" and it is full steam ahead from here out!  

Thank you, thank you, thank you!  

 (((((((Group Hug - for America)))))))


----------



## Annie (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Not at all.   Tell me, Missourian, if I said blacks are whole people and anyone who thought otherwise was ignorant, would you quote the framers?   No?   Maybe, just maybe *gasp*, they were men, not gods, and they had very ignorant views about a lot of things?   I know.   It is SUCH heresy to say that blacks are full people and shouldn't be slaves.
> 
> The framers made a good government.   But their views on equality and judgment of people was idiotic as all fuck.   Respect what they did, but don't excuse their failures or think such idiocies as "anything the framers did was ideal".



don't blame the framers, they were living within their times, blame de Las Casas. It's the 'Church's' fault!


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> The republican congress voted with bush 90% of the time.  So, I"m having a hard time understanding how republicans can distance themselves from Bush and claim he wasn't one of them.



you're confusing republicans with conservatives. the two terms aren't interchangeable. there even used to be conservative democrats; ask your grandfather.


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Conservatives want small government and a strong military.  They define abortion as murder and support the death penalty.



conservatives define abortion as "none of my business".


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Not at all.   Tell me, Missourian, if I said blacks are whole people and anyone who thought otherwise was ignorant, would you quote the framers?   No?   Maybe, just maybe *gasp*, they were men, not gods, and they had very ignorant views about a lot of things?   I know.   It is SUCH heresy to say that blacks are full people and shouldn't be slaves.
> 
> The framers made a good government.   But their views on equality and judgment of people was idiotic as all fuck.   Respect what they did, but don't excuse their failures or think such idiocies as "anything the framers did was ideal".





Here is why it is deflection.  Slavery was abolished by constitutional amendment.  Women were given the right to vote by constitutional amendment. Blacks and minorities were given citizen status and the right to vote by constitutional amendment.

Never has there been any serious consideration given to repealing the age limits for president or other elected officials.

Deflection...pure and simple.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Here is why it is deflection.  Slavery was abolished by constitutional amendment.  Women were given the right to vote by constitutional amendment. Blacks and minorities were given citizen status and the right to vote by constitutional amendment.



And at that time...the framers were all DEAD.   We weren't talking about the evolving nature of the Constitution, YOU brought up the framers specifically and the Constitution as it was, not how it is today.   You are the one deflecting from the Constitution how it was in 1787, to the Constitution we have today.   



> Never has there been any serious consideration given to repealing the age limits for president or other elected officials.



Which reflects what exactly on the FRAMERS ignorance?   



> Deflection...pure and simple.



Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## jillian (Oct 19, 2008)

del said:


> conservatives define abortion as "none of my business".



Ad there, Del, you have the difference between conservatives and the radical religious right state quite succinctly.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> And at that time...the framers were all DEAD.   We weren't talking about the evolving nature of the Constitution, YOU brought up the framers specifically and the Constitution as it was, not how it is today.   You are the one deflecting from the Constitution how it was in 1787, to the Constitution we have today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uhhhh...ring, ring...hello...this was all about your complaints about judging people based on their life experience, remember?

Try to keep up will you.


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

jillian said:


> Ad there, Del, you have the difference between conservatives and the radical religious right state quite succinctly.



thank you, i've always thought that myself.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> People who judge others based on things like this only show their own ignorance.




Here it is to refresh your memory.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Uhhhh...ring, ring...hello...this was all about your complaints about judging people based on their life experience, remember?
> 
> Try to keep up will you.



No, my complaint was with judging people based on their AGE.   Something that one has as much as choice over as ones gender, or race.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> No, my complaint was with judging people based on their AGE.   Something that one has as much as choice over as ones gender, or race.



Here's what I said.



Missourian said:


> *They just razz you because you don't have much life experience on which to base you opinions*.  Had I been you, I would have never revealed my young age on a message board.  But, alas, with age comes wisdom.




And I said the Constitution does the same thing, for a very good reason.

Experience is important.  I'm sorry you don't like the idea, but it is true.



> &#8220;At 20 years of age the will reigns; at 30 the wit; at 40 the judgement.&#8221;
> -Ben Franklin​


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Here's what I said.



And you were saying that based on his age, and his age alone.   Unless, of course, you know all about his life experiences?  



> And I said the Constitution does the same thing, for a very good reason.



No, actually you didn't.   You said I was calling the founders ignorant, as if doing so was heresy.   I'm glad you backed down from that idiotic cliff, but don't pretend you never said it.   



> Experience is important.  I'm sorry you don't like the idea, but it is true.



Experience is not the same as age.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Experience is not the same as age.




Yes it is...because you need *time* to gain experience.  It's a fact.  You'll understand more as you get older.  I thought I knew it all when I was your age too.


Never mind...it's like trying to describe blue to a blind man.

How do you explain to someone that they don't know how much they don't know?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> My prediction is Missouri goes to Obama.



i agree.  it will be slightly blue but blue nonetheless.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Maybe this relates the idea better than I can:




> "Good judgment comes from experience. Experience comes from bad judgment."
> --  Jim Horning​


----------



## DavidS (Oct 19, 2008)

del said:


> you're confusing republicans with conservatives. the two terms aren't interchangeable. there even used to be conservative democrats; ask your grandfather.



AND being socially conservative and being fiscally conservative are two completely practices. Mayor Bloomberg, for example, is socially liberal and fiscally conservative.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Shogun said:


> i agree.  it will be slightly blue but blue nonetheless.




Which area of the state do you live in, generally.  I live in south central, near Ft. Wood, and that is the talk nearly everywhere I go.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Yes it is...because you need *time* to gain experience.  It's a fact.  You'll understand more as you get older.  I thought I knew it all when I was your age too.



Do tell me how you growing older helps you to understand what its like growing up with gay parents, as I do.   Please, tell me your expertise in that area and explain how your age helps in that way.   

The people I know who are my age are much wiser, more intelligent, and have done more with their lives than the average middle age individual.   No, these are not representative samples, but my point is that individual experiences, MUCH more than age, matter.    



> How do you explain to someone that they don't know how much they don't know?



Perhaps you could start by not assuming that I think that I know so much.   I don't, I prefer a Socratic interpretation of the world.   I particularly enjoy how you claim that I have said that I "know everything", when it is YOU who are looking down on me for the crime of being young and daring to speak.   Oh, and by the way, I'm not that young.   I'm 24 and go to one of the best graduate institutions in the country.   You could not hold a candle to the people I interact with in a daily basis, mostly in their mid-twenties.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 19, 2008)

del said:


> conservatives define abortion as "none of my business".



Social conservatives want to implement a law banning all abortions because it does not fall in line with their morals. Thus they are pro life.

Social liberals feel that while it is preventing a life from forming, some don't believe that cluster of cells is actually alive, and if it is alive it isn't aware. They feel it is unethical to force someone to give birth to a baby someone doesn't want. Thus they are pro choice.

Social libertarians feel that whatever your morals and your ethics are are irrelevant as long as it doesn't effect them. They would not move to overturn Roe V. Wade.

Social anarchism feels that there should no government telling us what to do in the first place.

Social Existentialism feels that the life inside of the mother may have some grand destiny to be more than it truly is, to go beyond the limits of humanity and thus should be protected.

Social Mormonism feels that the life inside of the mother will one day evolve to be a god of its own planet and should be protected... that is unless it's black. Then just kill the damn thing.

Social Secular Judaism feels that the woman's life is more important than the baby's life and whatever the mother wanted to do was OK as long as the husband doesn't ask for sex in the next 3 months.

Social Orthodox Judaism feels that life must be preserved above all else and that the child should be protected so long as it dedicates its life to the study of the Torah and the Talmud and gets married at 18 and produces about 12 children of its own.

Social Islam feels that the life must be protected and that the destruction of any life is a sin. The baby that is born must submit to Allah and that the only way to bring peace to itself is to bring peace to its neighbors, friends and family.

Social Buddhism feels that the mother has the right to do as she wishes, but she must realize that her pregnancy may not be real and life itself isn't real... it is just an illusion and that we must meditate to achieve nirvana.

Social Vulcanism feels that the life of the mother and the child are equal and the mother must make the most logical decision and embark on a path of pure, and complete logic.

Social Klingonism feels that the child must be born and trained to be a warrior and conquer EVERYTHING!!!

Social Captain Kirkism feels that..... the life... the baby's..... life.... it's.... the baby's....... the child... that unborn little child... it's life.... it's very soul..... it... it must be..... it... the child's life.... the baby's.... *dies*

Social Darwinism feels that if the mother has an abortion or keeps the child is irrelevant and that we will all one day evolve into a giant fish.

Social atheisism feels that life is irrelevant and whether the mother lives or the baby lives is irrelevant. 

Social Palestinianism feels that no lives should be protected and that life is worthless.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 19, 2008)

im in columbia.. which is the liberal bastion along hwy 70.. but I see how many Obama signs are in yards out by Mark Twain lake and i figure dems have a decent chance this year.  It's not really shocking that st. louis, another liberal bastion, gathers as many for an Obama speech but the last time I went to Cape Girardeau it seems like some of the blue was bleeding into some of the usually red territories.  I imagine that Springfield and Rolla and southern Mo will remain red, and it will be close, but I think this bellweather state will end up blue enough.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Do tell me how you growing older helps you to understand what its like growing up with gay parents, as I do.   Please, tell me your expertise in that area and explain how your age helps in that way.
> 
> The people I know who are my age are much wiser, more intelligent, and have done more with their lives than the average middle age individual.   No, these are not representative samples, but my point is that individual experiences, MUCH more than age, matter.
> 
> ...






I'm not saying your not smart.  But smarts and wisdom are two different things.  How much wisdom can you accrue in 6 years.  You haven't even gotten out of the world of academia yet.  

If you can't see how important experience is to good decision making, you're not as smart as you think you are.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> I'm not saying your not smart.  But smarts and wisdom are two different things.  How much wisdom can you accrue in 6 years.  You haven't even gotten out of the world of academia yet.



Ah, the fabled and ignorant academia!   Which I have been out of, but regardless, its amusing how academic experiences are somehow not real.



> If you can't see how important experience is to good decision making, you're not as smart as you think you are.



Age is not experience.  Again. 

And you really should stop with the assumptions, since I haven't said how smart I think I am.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Shogun said:


> im in columbia.. which is the liberal bastion along hwy 70.. but I see how many Obama signs are in yards out by Mark Twain lake and i figure dems have a decent chance this year.  It's not really shocking that st. louis, another liberal bastion, gathers as many for an Obama speech but the last time I went to Cape Girardeau it seems like some of the blue was bleeding into some of the usually red territories.  I imagine that Springfield and Rolla and southern Mo will remain red, and it will be close, but I think this bellweather state will end up blue enough.




I was just up there last week.  Your getting a new Menards just North of 70 on 63,  at the Bass Pro exit.

I think we will remain red, but not by much.  Rolla will go blue this year, if the college students turn out.  If I had to guess, Springfield will go blue this election, but again not by much.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Ah, the fabled and ignorant academia!   Which I have been out of, but regardless, its amusing how academic experiences are somehow not real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Riiiight...I'm sure when people speak of 'a lifetime of experience' they only mean 6 years. 


Well then, IYHO how does one acquire experience, if not over time.


Interviewer:  So how much experience do you have?

Larkinn: Well I blah blah blah, whatever, whatever, etc, so on.

Interviewer: How many years of experience?

Larkinn: How dare you!


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Riiiight...I'm sure when people speak of 'a lifetime of experience' they only mean 6 years.
> 
> 
> Well then, IYHO how does one acquire experience, if not over time.
> ...



In the end it's not the number of years you live but the number of years you spent living.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> In the end it's not the number of years you live but the number of years you spent living.




Your new avatar is hysterical.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Your new avatar is hysterical.



Thanks, isn't it great?

I found it and I was like I had to make this my avatar picture.

As you can see, our "edumucation" system is workin just fine! 

Reminds me of this: (Note click on the picture to see the full thing)


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Thanks, isn't it great?
> 
> I found it and I was like I had to make this my avatar picture.
> 
> ...





Which is scarier?  That I hurt myself I laughed so hard or that I knew what muslin was before I read the small print.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Don't mind Dive Strolling, he is a very angry person in general.
> 
> He also figures name calling will make his points look oh so better. (Problem is, they don't.)


fuck off


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> fuck off



 For once you actually posted what you said in a neg rep outloud.

Again, everybody since this is the sabbath day I'll be passing around a collection basket.

The money will go towards getting Divecon some anger management. As you can clearly see, he needs it.


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

DavidS said:


> AND being socially conservative and being fiscally conservative are two completely practices. Mayor Bloomberg, for example, is socially liberal and fiscally conservative.



social conservatism is, at best, a political oxymoron, imo. they should call it, social busybodyism, because that's what it is.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Which is scarier?  That I hurt myself I laughed so hard or that I knew what muslin was before I read the small print.



Both? 

America, who are you going to vote for?

This man:



Or this man:



Remember, vote wisely.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Riiiight...I'm sure when people speak of 'a lifetime of experience' they only mean 6 years.
> 
> 
> Well then, IYHO how does one acquire experience, if not over time.
> ...



Notice you never mention judgement.

I don't believe mccain is goint to win one swing state, and he needs them all.  

Obama may actually win some red states too.

I think everyone on these boards should have to list their income, profession and opinions on their member page.  I'd like to know if i'm talking to a greedy, racist or ignorant person.  Every republican falls at least into one of these categories.  

That means half of america falls into one of these categories too.  God bless the other half, huh?  

And seriously, if god was on the republicans side, why the last 8 yrs?  Has that question been asked ever?  I think our problems are gods punishment to the godless gop.  Poverty, murder/war, discrimination, theft, Lying, pedophiles, hypocrites.


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Notice you never mention judgement.
> 
> I don't believe mccain is goint to win one swing state, and he needs them all.
> 
> ...



have your meds adjusted.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Riiiight...I'm sure when people speak of 'a lifetime of experience' they only mean 6 years.



Umm, thats not what they mean.   Not sure where your getting the idea that I only have 6 years of experience,  nor what relevance this has at all.



> Well then, IYHO how does one acquire experience, if not over time.



Time is ONE factor, not the ONLY factor.   You are old, but seem to have very little wisdom, nor intelligence.  



> Interviewer:  So how much experience do you have?
> 
> Larkinn: Well I blah blah blah, whatever, whatever, etc, so on.
> 
> ...



*sigh*

Notice the difference between "how many years of experience" and "how old are you".   This really isn't difficult.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Poverty, murder/war, discrimination, theft, Lying, pedophiles, hypocrites.



Plenty of this to spead around to both sides.

I did mention judgement in another post:



> "Good judgment comes from experience. Experience comes from bad judgment."
> --  Jim Horning​


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Time is ONE factor, not the ONLY factor. You are old, but seem to have very little wisdom, nor intelligence.




Typical, losing the arguement, attack the opponent.



So what are the other factors?  For experience.  Got to keep you on track.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> So what are the other factors?



Location, where you've been, what you've experienced.   As I said before, you may be much older than me, but I have significantly more experience about what its like to grow up with gay parents.   No matter how old you get, or currently are, you don't have more experience than me at that.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Location, where you've been, what you've experienced.   As I said before, you may be much older than me, but I have significantly more experience about what its like to grow up with gay parents.   No matter how old you get, or currently are, you don't have more experience than me at that.




Did you get the experience of having gay parents over time, *or all a once like a shot*.  And did it mean the same thing to you when you were 6 as it did when you were 16? Will it mean the same thing as when you have kids of your own?  

Darn experience over time.


Location? come on...pull the other one it has bells on.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Did you get the experience of having gay parents over time, *or all a once like a shot*.  And did it mean the same thing to you when you were 6 as it did when you were 16? Will it mean the same thing as when you have kids of your own?
> 
> Darn experience over time.



Experience over time is NOT the same as age.   When I was 16, I had TONS more experience in that, then you have had, despite the fact that you are older than me.   



> Location? come on...pull the other one it has bells on.



Yes, location.   Like whether you live in the ghetto, or in the Hamptons.   These things effect ones experience, life, and knowledge of the world around them.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Both?
> 
> America, who are you going to vote for?
> 
> ...


the top one
but they are both asinine photos and it figures you would like them


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, you know more about one thing than I do.  You had gay parents.
And you've gone to college.  I've done that too.


Have you:
Raised children of your own.
Buried a parent.
Buried a child.
Served in the Army.
Jump out of a perfectly good airplane.
Traveled to 10 foreign nations in uniform serving your country.
Worked your way up from the bottom.
Had to decide between food and electricity.
Owned your own business.
Hire an employee.
Had to fire an employee.
Wrote a check to the IRS for $40,000.
Paid a mortgage.
Paid off a mortgage.
Saved for a childs college education.
Sat in the waiting room while your wife had life threatening surgury.
Afterward wondered if you could afford it.

Life experience,  it comes with age.

No one doubts this but you.

Now whether you learn good judgement and wisdom from those experiences, that is another matter.

But, the older the person, the more life experience they have to draw on to make good decisions.

I'm sorry if you believe this is unfair, but that doesn't change the fact.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Ok, you know more about one thing than I do.  You had gay parents.
> And you've gone to college.  I've done that too.
> 
> Have you:
> ...



Have you:

Worked for a NGO in a foreign country.
Experienced racism.
Traveled around the United States.
Attended a Law School.
Had a parent live through a terminal illness.
Met prominent members of DOJ.
Embarked on a career path making 1/4 of what you could make otherwise, because you wanted to serve the public good.

*shrug* I could go on, but I don't like talking about my life that much.   My point is that my age doesn't preclude me from having life experiences as well.   So, when it comes to any one topic, don't assume on the SOLE basis of age that you know more than me, or Robert.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> the top one
> but they are both asinine photos and it figures you would like them



They are not "asinine" they are great.

Obama can turn water into beer, who wouldn't want that in a president? 

By the way DiveCon, great news!

People are donating huge amounts of money for you to get anger management! You'll be able to start tomorrow if you want!


----------



## Annie (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Have you:
> 
> Worked for a NGO in a foreign country.
> Experienced racism.
> ...



I'm not being a smartass here, what do you mean by 'had a parent live through a terminal illness?'


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Ok, you know more about one thing than I do.  You had gay parents.
> And you've gone to college.  I've done that too.
> 
> 
> ...



Although heres some things that my friends, mid-twenties folks have done:

Started an NGO in Sri Lanka.
Worked for the UN.
Worked for Senators.
Worked for House reps.
Worked for State reps.
Worked in the Peace Corps.
Up and moved to a new country, where they knew nobody at all, went to one of the hardest places in that country to make it, and became successful.
Fought for equal rights for themselves.
Created a software company, made millions, then sold it.
DJ'ed in Korea for 3 years.
Sued NYC.   

*shrug* those are just some of the random things I can think of.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> I'm not being a smartass here, what do you mean by 'had a parent live through a terminal illness?'



When I was 14 my mom got a "terminal" form of a very rare type of cancer.   Doctors tried chemo, it didn't work.   They then basically said she was going to die.   She searched and researched the disease for months, found a doctor in Boston who said he could try and operate.   Operation was successful...shes been in remission for 10 years now.


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Location, where you've been, what you've experienced.   As I said before, you may be much older than me, but I have significantly more experience about what its like to grow up with gay parents.   No matter how old you get, or currently are, you don't have more experience than me at that.



we'll concede your expertise in having gay parents. perhaps you've noticed that "experience" encompasses more than being an expert on having gay parents. 
even the OED agrees.


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Have you:
> 
> Worked for a NGO in a foreign country.
> Experienced racism.
> ...



no one lives through a TERMINAL  illness. at least, that's been my experience.


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Although heres some things that my friends, mid-twenties folks have done:
> 
> Started an NGO in Sri Lanka.
> Worked for the UN.
> ...



hey, if they were all the same person, they'd have a ton of experience.


----------



## Annie (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> When I was 14 my mom got a "terminal" form of a very rare type of cancer.   Doctors tried chemo, it didn't work.   They then basically said she was going to die.   She searched and researched the disease for months, found a doctor in Boston who said he could try and operate.   Operation was successful...shes been in remission for 10 years now.



I'm happy for you and her. Life threatening would have been a better descriptor, since thank God she lived.


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> When I was 14 my mom got a "terminal" form of a very rare type of cancer.   Doctors tried chemo, it didn't work.   They then basically said she was going to die.   She searched and researched the disease for months, found a doctor in Boston who said he could try and operate.   Operation was successful...shes been in remission for 10 years now.



i'm glad she's okay. my mom died of cancer-it sucked.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

del said:


> we'll concede your expertise in having gay parents. perhaps you've noticed that "experience" encompasses more than being an expert on having gay parents.
> even the OED agrees.



Experience is a vague term which, by itself, doesn't have any real application.   The only use of the word is experience in something particular.   Saying "I have experience" is meaningless.



> no one lives through a TERMINAL illness. at least, that's been my experience.



When doctors at a well known, reputable hospital tell you "there is no hope for you, your going to die", do tell what kind of illness you would classify that as?


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Have you:
> 
> Worked for a NGO in a foreign country. *I think the Army covers this. Yes it's a GO but all the same.*
> Experienced racism. *Yes, while serving overseas.*
> ...



With age comes experience. Generally.  Can you live with that?


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 19, 2008)

del said:


> conservatives define abortion as "none of my business".



Well, that's debatable.  I would say that libertarians define abortion as that, but then they are also split on that issue.  When you deal with something as precious as human life, you get a lot of opinions.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> I'm happy for you and her. Life threatening would have been a better descriptor, since thank God she lived.



At the time, it was terminal.   Thats what you call a disease which doctors say will kill you, and you have no hope of living.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> With age come experience.



Congrats, you might have experience in a ton of useless shit thats not relevant to whats being discussed.   Hence why its bad to avoid such stereotypes.

And the Army is not a NGO.   NGO=Non-governmental organization.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> They are not "asinine" they are great.
> 
> Obama can turn water into beer, who wouldn't want that in a president?
> 
> ...


more proof what a punk asshole and liar you are


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Experience is a vague term which, by itself, doesn't have any real application.   The only use of the word is experience in something particular.   Saying "I have experience" is meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> When doctors at a well known, reputable hospital tell you "there is no hope for you, your going to die", do tell what kind of illness you would classify that as?



no it isn't. all your experience informs every single thing you do in life- if you had more experience you'd know that.

i apologize for cavilling about your mom's illness; it was shameful of me.
as i said in an earlier post, i'm glad she recovered.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> With age comes experience. Generally.  Can you live with that?



Sure.   My problem isn't with that statement, my problem is when people look at someones age and say "I know more than you about topic x, because of my age", or "you should listen to me, because I'm older".


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> more proof what a punk asshole and liar you are



Don't worry. When Obama reinstates the draft, Robert will stop worshipping him.


----------



## Annie (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> At the time, it was terminal.   Thats what you call a disease which doctors say will kill you, and you have no hope of living.



Initially. Luckily with this case and many others, the first doctor is often wrong. All the more reason to be able to move on when you think it necessary. I'm glad she's doing well.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

del said:


> no it isn't. all your experience informs every single thing you do in life- if you had more experience you'd know that.



This is nonsense.   People with more experience think that experience is so important, because they want to feel better than other people.   This is why people who are athletic value athletics, people who are intelligent value intelligence, and people who are good at art value artistic skills.   Its a way of feeling better about yourself, nothing more.



> i apologize for cavilling about your mom's illness; it was shameful of me.
> as i said in an earlier post, i'm glad she recovered.



It was, but thanks for the apology.   I'm not really sensitive about it now, it was 10 years ago and shes fine now.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Congrats, you might have experience in a ton of useless shit thats not relevant to whats being discussed.   Hence why its bad to avoid such stereotypes.
> 
> And the Army is not a NGO.   NGO=Non-governmental organization.




Sorry larkinn, it's not a stereotype.

Experience is the sum of experiences.  The more experiences - the more experience.

You have a couple experiences I don't have,  I have a slew that you don't have, because I have lived longer and had more time to experience things.

The older one is the more experience one has.

Why is this so difficult for you to grasp?  It is a well known fact.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Initially. Luckily with this case and many others, the first doctor is often wrong. All the more reason to be able to move on when you think it necessary. I'm glad she's doing well.



Thanks


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> This is nonsense.   People with more experience think that experience is so important, because they want to feel better than other people.   This is why people who are athletic value athletics, people who are intelligent value intelligence, and people who are good at art value artistic skills.   Its a way of feeling better about yourself, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> It was, but thanks for the apology.   I'm not really sensitive about it now, it was 10 years ago and shes fine now.



you're welcome.

you're completely wrong about experience, but you'll figure it out someday.


when you've had more experience.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Sorry larkinn, it's not a stereotype.



Yes, actually it is.



> Experience is the sum of experiences.  The more experiences - the more experience.



Experience in general, is useless.   Experience in particulars is useful.    Take all the experience you have as a trucker, in the army, whatever, and come to one class with me.   You will have no idea whats going on.   Why?   Because all your experience combined, in aggregate, is useless when it comes to this particular situation.   



> You have a couple experiences I don't have,  I have a slew that you don't have, because I have lived longer and had more time to experience things.
> 
> The older one is the more experience one has.
> 
> Why is this so difficult for you to grasp?  It is a well known fact.



Actually its a widely held opinion.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

del said:


> you're welcome.
> 
> you're completely wrong about experience, but you'll figure it out someday.
> 
> when you've had more experience.



I doubt it.   I'm introspective enough not to value things based solely on how good I am at them.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Actually its a widely held opinion.




Negative.  It is a fact.  People with more experiences by definition have more experience.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Negative.  It is a fact.  People with more experiences by definition have more experience.





And you get more experiences by what?

Living....through.....them.




This is what I get for arguing with someone in law school.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> And you get more experiences by what?
> 
> Living....through.....them.
> 
> ...





And living though more experiences take what?



Time!


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> And living though more experiences take what?
> 
> 
> 
> Time!





And as you progress though time you what?


Get older!!


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Ergo...the older one is, the more experience they have.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Ergo...the older one is, the more experience they have.



Not to interrupt this conversation between you two, but could you tell my 13 yo daughter that please? 

I keep telling her I know EVERYTHING and what's best for her lol!


(but she doesn't believe me,,,,,)


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Not to interrupt this conversation between you two, but could you tell my 13 yo daughter that please?
> 
> I keep telling her I know EVERYTHING and what's best for her lol!
> 
> ...




Your kidding, right?  Sorry, your on your own.  I can't even convince a 24 year old.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Your kidding, right?  Sorry, your on your own.  I can't even convince a 24 year old.



Oh crap, they don't listen to you in their 20's either?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Ergo...the older one is, the more experience they have.



Which may, or may NOT, be useful in any given situation.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> more proof what a punk asshole and liar you are



How am I a punk asshole and liar?

The USMB DiveCon Anger Management Fund! (Otherwise known as the USMBDCAM fund) 

Don't worry DiveCon! With time and patience, you will one day be a peaceful person!

We don't want you to be like this:


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Which may, or may NOT, be useful in any given situation.




*Sorry, that wasn't the premise you were arguing.  Remember?*




Missourian said:


> *They just razz you because you don't have much life experience on which to base you opinions.*  Had I been you, I would have never revealed my young age on a message board.  But, alas, with age comes wisdom.





Larkinn said:


> People who judge others based on things like this only show their own ignorance.





Missourian said:


> Uhhhh...ring, ring...hello...this was all about *your complaints about judging people based on their life experience*, remember?
> 
> Try to keep up will you.





Larkinn said:


> *No, my complaint was with judging people based on their AGE.*   Something that one has as much as choice over as ones gender, or race.




Nice try tho.


Ergo...the older one is, the more experience they have.


.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> *Sorry, that wasn't the premise you were arguing.  Remember?*
> 
> Nice try tho.
> 
> ...





> They just razz you because you don't have much life experience on which to base you opinions



See, the problem is that if we were talking about gay marriage, or gay adoption, you might "razz" me because I am younger and "don't have much life experience on which to base my[sic] opinions".   But yet, despite that, in that context, I have infinitely more experience than you, despite my age.

Hence my point, which I've made several times, which you seem unable to comprehend.


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> See, the problem is that if we were talking about gay marriage, or gay adoption, you might "razz" me because I am younger and "don't have much life experience on which to base my[sic] opinions".   But yet, despite that, in that context, I have infinitely more experience than you, despite my age.
> 
> Hence my point, which I've made several times, which you seem unable to comprehend.



i'm sorry. you are the one who has missed the point; indeed you've gone out of your way to take offense with anyone who disagrees with you. 

you'll grow out of it.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

del said:


> i'm sorry. you are the one who has missed the point; indeed you've gone out of your way to take offense with anyone who disagrees with you.



No, actually I haven't.   I didn't even take offense when you decided to be an ass about my mom.    But thanks for your commentary from the sidelines with snarky comments such as:



> you'll grow out of it.



They have all been, oh so valuable.


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> No, actually I haven't.   I didn't even take offense when you decided to be an ass about my mom.    But thanks for your commentary from the sidelines with snarky comments such as:
> 
> 
> 
> They have all been, oh so valuable.



whatever, kid. 
i'm not here to add value to your experience, such as it is.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> See, the problem is that if we were talking about gay marriage, or gay adoption, you might "razz" me because I am younger and "don't have much life experience on which to base my[sic] opinions".   But yet, despite that, in that context, I have infinitely more experience than you, despite my age.
> 
> Hence my point, which I've made several times, which you seem unable to comprehend.



Boy, your theory has some pretty narrow parameters. 

But you are less experienced in general than someone older than you, period, end of story.  

If I were to razz the 24 year old you on the topic of gay marriage, you would say "Dude, my parents are gay".  And now, thru that sentence, you have proved to be the exception to the rule.  You now have articulated *your experience*, and your opinion will carry much more weight.

Do you weigh peoples opinions who didn't have gay parents lower than your own?  Of course you do.

Rob talks about politics, and which presidential candidate is best for this country.  Pretty broad topic ain't it.  He is not out of high school.  I weigh his opinion in acordance to his experience. 

But you say I am ignorant for doing so.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

del said:


> whatever, kid.
> i'm not here to add value to your experience, such as it is.



And you've been accomplishing that with flying colors, gramps


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Boy, your theory has some pretty narrow parameters.



Not quite, no.   Most topics end up being narrow.   



> But you are less experienced in general than someone older than you, period, end of story.



Not necessarily, no.   



> If I were to razz the 24 year old you on the topic of gay marriage, you would say "Dude, my parents are gay".  And now, thru that sentence, you have proved to be the exception to the rule.  You now have articulated *your experience*, and your opinion will carry much more weight.



Me and the tens of thousands of other people who have experience, when you don't.   When you have so many exceptions, it stops being a rule.  



> Do you weigh peoples opinions who didn't have gay parents lower than your own?  Of course you do.



This has what to do with AGE?   



> Rob talks about politics, and which presidential candidate is best for this country.  Pretty broad topic ain't it.  He is not out of high school.  I weigh his opinion in acordance to his experience.
> 
> But you say I am ignorant for doing so.



Its broad because it encompasses many specific topics.   Unless you want to get into all the specifics, and figure it all out, you are merely making an often incorrect generalization about something someone has no control over.   Otherwise called a stereotype.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Rob talks about politics, and which presidential candidate is best for this country.  Pretty broad topic ain't it.  He is not out of high school.  I weigh his opinion in acordance to his experience.
> 
> But you say I am ignorant for doing so.




I suppose Rob could have parents who are an former president and a mother who is a New York Senator, but I consider that unlikely.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Not quite, no.   Most topics end up being narrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





And we are back to where we started.  

How about a poll.


With __________ comes experience.

1) College

2) Intelligence

3) Age

4) Youth


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> I suppose Rob could have parents who are an former president and a mother who is a New York Senator, but I consider that unlikely.



Comparing me to Chelesa Clinton? I am offended!


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> I suppose Rob could have parents who are an former president and a mother who is a New York Senator, but I consider that unlikely.



Or parents who are heavily involved in politics, which may well be likely.   Frankly some of the responses I've seen from people who aren't that old are a LOT wiser and more intelligent than those who are much older.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Or parents who are heavily involved in politics, which may well be likely.   Frankly some of the responses I've seen from people who aren't that old are a LOT wiser and more intelligent than those who are much older.



Thank you for the compliment Larkinn..I think


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Or parents who are heavily involved in politics, which may well be likely.   Frankly some of the responses I've seen from people who aren't that old are a LOT wiser and more intelligent than those who are much older.



Based on your limited experience.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Comparing me to Chelesa Clinton? I am offended!



Liked that did ya.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Based on your limited experience.



Its not limited enough to realize that you've created a circular argument.   But with all of your trucking experience, I'm sure you realized that, right?


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Its not limited enough to realize that you've created a circular argument.   But with all of your trucking experience, I'm sure you realized that, right?



Surely, I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Surely, I have no idea what your talking about.



But with all of your experience, how could you not?


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> But with all of your experience, how could you not?




Sorry, I left off the little smiley face.

That should have said:

Surely, I have no idea what you are talking about. 

That little green grinner means I am razzing you. Sorry I left it off.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

But fallacious arguement or no,  I can see I am not going to get through to you. 



Arguing with a law student is like wrestlin' with a pig in slop,  eventually you figure out the pig is *enjoyin' it*.  That comes from *the experience *of both arguing with a law student AND wrestlin' a pig. 


I still owe you some neg rep,  it will take me awhile, I rarely give it out.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> But fallacious arguement or no,  I can see I am not going to get through to you.



With a circular argument?   Gee, I wonder why not.



> Arguing with a law student is like wrestlin' with a pig in slop,  eventually you figure out the pig is *enjoyin' it*.  That comes from *the experience *of both arguing with a law student AND wrestlin' a pig.



*shrug* its just an obvious affirmation of what I thought before.   People like to think whatever they are good at, or have, is important.   If not then you wouldn't be able to lord it over your inferior fellow humans.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Liked that did ya.



Clinton was only a governor of arkansas, correct?  But surely you see the difference between he and palin, correct?  No?

Obama has been vetted for 4 yrs now.  He is the jackie robinson of politics.  Enjoy watching him do it better than any white man since clinton, kennedy or fdr.  


Reagan spent too much too, and set us on this course of growing the debt more than ever before.  Big time spenders.  And for yrs you guys argued the debt didn't matter.  That was back in the mid 2000's.  Today I don't hear any republicans saying that, but I don't forget.

People forget quick.  Look how we voted out daddy bush but 8 yrs later you morons voted in his dumb fuck son.  drug addict retard bible thumper.  because you could drink a beer with him.  

No, this time we'll vote for the fresh smart guy.

Or america will prove to be really dumb.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Clinton was only a governor of arkansas, correct?  But surely you see the difference between he and palin, correct?  No?
> 
> Obama has been vetted for 4 yrs now.  He is the jackie robinson of politics.  Enjoy watching him do it better than any white man since clinton, kennedy or fdr.
> 
> ...



do it better than any white man?   
Reverand Wright is on the forum again?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> do it better than any white man?
> Reverand Wright is on the forum again?



I'm Greek fyi.  We know a thing or two about democracy.

But Obama is smarter than every president going back to???

Who was our smartest presidents?  Wasn't clinton a road scholar?  
How about Eisenhaur?

Was washington really smart? 

The bush's were just good old boys.  Carter?

I just don't think ppl who don't believe science are that bright.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Or parents who are heavily involved in politics, which may well be likely.   Frankly some of the responses I've seen from people who aren't that old are a LOT wiser and more intelligent than those who are much older.


based on your extremely limited experience, you hardly know what wiser is, other than the end of a name of beer
LOL


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> based on your extremely limited experience, you hardly know what wiser is, other than the end of a name of beer
> LOL



Thanks for proving my point.   You are older, and yet...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Thanks for proving my point.   You are older, and yet...


much much wiser
you are a fucking MORON


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> But fallacious arguement or no,  I can see I am not going to get through to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just helped ya out on that neg rep


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I'm Greek fyi.  We know a thing or two about democracy.
> 
> But Obama is smarter than every president going back to???
> 
> ...



First off, it's Eisenhower.  Second, the fact you take joy in him doing better than white guys (assuming he does) is really sad.
Third, Bush has an MBA from Harvard.  They don't just give those away.  
What makes you think Obama is smarter than any president?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> much much wiser
> you are a fucking MORON



So wise that you run away like a little bitch when I ask for evidence?

Thats not exactly a sign of wisdom.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> So wise that you run away like a little bitch when I ask for evidence?
> 
> Thats not exactly a sign of wisdom.


sure it is

i know not to waste my time digging up the proof for you to just ignore
fucking morons always ignore the facts in favor of how they FEEL
and you have already demonstrated you do just that


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> sure it is
> 
> i know not to waste my time digging up the proof for you to just ignore
> fucking morons always ignore the facts in favor of how they FEEL
> and you have already demonstrated you do just that



And yet you waste your time by following me around like a little poodle, nipping at my heels with petty insults.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> sure it is
> 
> i know not to waste my time digging up the proof for you to just ignore
> fucking morons always ignore the facts in favor of how they FEEL
> and you have already demonstrated you do just that






Only 5% away from our goal until your anger management can be fully paid for DiveCon!


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> And yet you waste your time by following me around like a little poodle, nipping at my heels with petty insults.


no, not wasting my time, because you dont take much to call you a fucking moron


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> View attachment 6127
> 
> Only 5% away from our goal until your anger management can be fully paid for DiveCon!


yeah, i have anger issue 
thats why i'm laughing my ass off you morons like YOU


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> no, not wasting my time, because you dont take much to call you a fucking moron



It sure does take time to find me all the time, read what I say, and then react like the little poodle you are.   Its cute though.   Endearing in a sick sort of way.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, i have anger issue
> thats why i'm laugh my ass off you morons like YOU



I don't know, you don't seem to be laughing.

Though I hear laughing  by yourself at your own jokes isn't exactly being all up there either. 

It's okay Divey! We'll get you the help you need!

I'd hate to have to take you out back like we did Old Yeller.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> It sure does take time to find me all the time, read what I say, and then react like the little poodle you are.   Its cute though.   Endearing in a sick sort of way.


no, you post in the same thread i do
i'm not finding you
you are looking for me


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I don't know, you don't seem to be laughing.
> 
> Though I hear laughing  by yourself at your own jokes isn't exactly being all up there either.
> 
> ...


thats because you couldnt if you tried
punk morons like you usually end up with a HUGE slap in the face by reality


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> thats because you couldnt if you tried
> punk morons like you usually end up with a HUGE slap in the face by reality



See Dive! All that anger! 

Temper Temper!


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> no, you post in the same thread i do
> i'm not finding you
> you are looking for me



Really?  Your not finding me?

So its not true that I was having a discussion with someone without you, and you involved yourself?   

Do use your experience to explain how I looked for you in my discussion with Miss


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

Would anyone else care to donate to the fund to get DiveCon some anger management?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Would anyone else care to donate to the fund to get DiveCon some anger management?



Watch out...he might bite you...


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> And yet you waste your time by following me around like a little poodle, nipping at my heels with petty insults.



You can tell him all day why he's wrong and he isn't  going to listen.  Its as helpless as convincing me this republican will be any different.  Even Reagan overspent.  
I guess he thinks his job will keep up with inflation or not be outsourced.  

Look at how bad things are and dive still stands firm.

He's got the spin down though.  

We gave you 8 yrs dive.  Its not working.  8 straight years of fuck you and you think this is defendable.  What a fucking joke.  Punk dumb racist greedy republicans.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> See Dive! All that anger!
> 
> Temper Temper!


yes, because i'm known as "reality"

moron


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> You can tell him all day why he's wrong and he isn't  going to listen.  Its as helpless as convincing me this republican will be any different.  Even Reagan overspent.
> I guess he thinks his job will keep up with inflation or not be outsourced.
> 
> Look at how bad things are and dive still stands firm.
> ...


says the bifggest fucking moron on the forum
LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Really?  Your not finding me?
> 
> So its not true that I was having a discussion with someone without you, and you involved yourself?
> 
> Do use your experience to explain how I looked for you in my discussion with Miss


i was posting in this thread before you showed up, asshole


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yes, because i'm known as "reality"
> 
> moron



Your known as reality?   People call you reality?  

What?   Whassamatter, poodle?   You so mad you can't even type straight?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i was posting in this thread before you showed up, asshole



Congratulations.   You stay on here 24/7, I don't.   I was having a conversation with someone that you weren't involved with.   You chose to involve yourself because, surprise surprise, your an angry little poodle.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> says the bifggest fucking moron on the forum
> LOL



See, that temper shines through again.

Here I think is the best example of what DiveCon acts like at his computer desk while on USMB:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBVmfIUR1DA]YouTube - (Translated) Angry German Kid - Correct Translation[/ame]

As you can see, help is desperately needed. Donate today if you have a heart.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> See, that temper shines through again.
> 
> Here I think is the best example of what DiveCon acts like at his computer desk while on USMB:
> 
> ...


keep showing what a clueless punk kid you are
you are a huge disappointment


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Congratulations.   You stay on here 24/7, I don't.   I was having a conversation with someone that you weren't involved with.   You chose to involve yourself because, surprise surprise, your an angry little poodle.


oh piss off punk
LOL
you are a fucking clown that thinks because you are in law school that it gives you experience beyond your years, nerws flash for ya, it DOENT


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Your known as reality?   People call you reality?
> 
> What?   Whassamatter, poodle?   You so mad you can't even type straight?


cant follow the conversation i see
then you wonder why i call you a moron


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> oh piss off punk
> LOL
> you are a fucking clown that thinks because you are in law school that it gives you experience beyond your years, nerws flash for ya, it DOENT



You continue to show two things:

1.) Your anger

2.) Your bad spelling

Fix both before it's too late!


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> cant follow the conversation i see



When you make incoherent statements, no I can't.   



> then you wonder why i call you a moron



I don't wonder.   I know exactly why you do.   I kicked your ass in several threads and your defense mechanism is to scream insults.   Its ok poodle, I understand you.   



> oh piss off punk
> LOL
> you are a fucking clown that thinks because you are in law school that it gives you experience beyond your years, nerws flash for ya, it DOENT



When did I say that?   Oh wait, I didn't.   Nice try poodle, but yet again, you experience an epic fail.   Poor baby.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> says the bifggest fucking moron on the forum
> LOL



I got you studdering and making mistakes.

I may be the poster who believes that chaney sent the anthrax or they let 9 11 happen and then lied about iraq's connection and I said they're letting iraq drag on so they could bleed the treasury and then made up this $700 billion as a going away gift to themselves.

I may believe all those things, but you're still the dumbest guy here.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 19, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I got you studdering and making mistakes.
> 
> I may be the poster who believes that chaney sent the anthrax or they let 9 11 happen and then lied about iraq's connection and I said they're letting iraq drag on so they could bleed the treasury and then made up this $700 billion as a going away gift to themselves.
> 
> I may believe all those things, but you're still the dumbest guy here.



I can't believe you would rebuke someone on grammar. Now that's just


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> You continue to show two things:
> 
> 1.) Your anger
> 
> ...


yeah, i dont have great spelling skills, you hurt me so deeply by pointing it out




NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> When you make incoherent statements, no I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
keep at it
it only proves how much of a fucking moron you are


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I got you studdering and making mistakes.
> 
> I may be the poster who believes that chaney sent the anthrax or they let 9 11 happen and then lied about iraq's connection and I said they're letting iraq drag on so they could bleed the treasury and then made up this $700 billion as a going away gift to themselves.
> 
> I may believe all those things, but you're still the dumbest guy here.


oh, you think YOU caused me to make typos????


LOL
not hardly


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> LOL
> keep at it
> it only proves how much of a fucking moron you are



Alright poodle, I'm done with you for now.   You need to learn an insult other than "fucking moron".   It would make it less boring to fuck with your pretty little poodle head.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Alright poodle, I'm done with you for now.   You need to learn an insult other than "fucking moron".   It would make it less boring to fuck with your pretty little poodle head.


no, moron, a fucking moron is what you are, calling you something else would be wrong


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> no, moron, a fucking moron is what you are, calling you something else would be wrong



See folks, if his temper goes unchecked it could result in something like this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZLCoYrmZwk]YouTube - irate man smashing computer[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> See folks, if his temper goes unchecked it could result in something like this:
> 
> YouTube - irate man smashing computer



he lost his temper because you provoked him.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 19, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> With a circular argument?   Gee, I wonder why not.



Well after 40 reasonable and logical arguments, I was willing to try anything. 




Larkinn said:


> *shrug* its just an obvious affirmation of what I thought before.   People like to think whatever they are good at, or have, is important.   If not then you wouldn't be able to lord it over your inferior fellow humans.



The only "obvious affirmation" is that you are unable or unwilling to face facts.

I would continue this back and forth, but I can see it is a exercise it futility.

But the good news is, it is a clear moonless night here in the Ozarks, and I have a date with my telescope.

G'night all and God bless.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> he lost his temper because you provoked him.


i havent lost anything
i'm laughing at him


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Well after 40 reasonable and logical arguments, I was willing to try anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see why i just insult them?


----------



## del (Oct 20, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Well after 40 reasonable and logical arguments, I was willing to try anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



enjoy the experience.


----------



## Silence (Oct 20, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> he lost his temper because you provoked him.



yeah, my dad used to tell my mom he hit her because she made him mad....

no one can "make" you do anything elvis.


----------

